# Gene Autry Whizzer type bike



## jungleterry (Feb 23, 2020)

Hello I have been asked to get the value on this bike I have no idea since it’s not a regular Gene Bike . Anyone could help would be appreciated. Thank you so much Terry and Tammy


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 23, 2020)

way tough call.  Nothing really 'bike collector' value here or even whizzer market... this would be a good sell maybe to the 
toy collector crowd maybe?  2g range?


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 23, 2020)

Yea  I know it’s sad  that no one remembers  gene . I thought 2000 as well


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 23, 2020)

I should be interested but it is gives me a negative that I can't explain.  It is sorta like having a Gene Autry auto.  Is it too Young a theme for a more adult machine?  With the same effort it could have been a nice Schwinn with a nice Schwinn paint job.  I don't think I would let my friends see it.  Am I over=reacting because it is too different?


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 23, 2020)

I bet some 15 Year old is Begging Dad for that right now !!     Tough call on value for sure .  Is your friend looking to buy it ?   or did he build it ?   Looking to sell ?    Has it ever been fired up ?  So many questions !!!


----------



## Superman1984 (Feb 23, 2020)

That POOR motor


----------



## Boris (Feb 23, 2020)

$1150-$1250


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 24, 2020)

His dad bought from a shop in Disneyland awhile ago ,ran then but he had in office inside for display since he bought it .he is selling for his father .I have Gene Autry bikes so he contacted me its cool but not a original production bike so was curious on what would be a fair price .So far you have all been a good source of information .


----------



## mazdaflyer (Feb 24, 2020)

So just a coaster brake?


Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Feb 24, 2020)

jungleterry said:


> His dad bought from a shop in Disneyland awhile ago ,ran then but he had in office inside for display since he bought it .he is selling for his father .I have Gene Autry bikes so he contacted me its cool but not a original production bike so was curious on what would be a fair price .So far you have all been a good source of information .





                         Well , whomever built this bike put a lot of time and effort into it.  I think they executed the theme pretty good .  I bet the reactions in the office were positive.   I hope Your friend gets a good amount for it.   Not sure how the Disneyland association will play into it.    This is the kinda stuff that makes this site so interesting.    I'll be following this one.    Thanks for your answers .     Ride Safe !


----------



## jungleterry (Feb 25, 2020)

I am thinking 1500 is a fair price ??


----------



## jungleterry (Mar 2, 2020)

Looks like 2000 would buy it .


----------



## bricycle (Mar 2, 2020)

Nice creamy brown! Up to $2000. I see too many Whizzerized bikes using the wrong exhaust manifold... should be the aluminum manifold with a Echo tube... they have more flex(give). Never seen that fork on anything before. Monark chainwheel.


----------



## Pedals Past (Mar 13, 2020)

what size is this bike 20,24,26”


----------

